# Marketing Our Trademark Merchchandise



## ESADA1 (Jan 15, 2015)

We have a trademarked design that we want to market: Life's Short. Live It!®

Currently I have a local company that is marketing, printing and shipping a coffee mug design for us on Amazon. It's kind of a test to see how that works. Our take is a percentage of each item sold. We don't touch anything and make a percentage.

I am interested in the possibility of doing something similar in the tee shirt business. We have some of our own designs that we'd like to market through someone that has a marketing mechanism in place.

Is there someone out there doing this that we can contact about pursuing this further? Thanks!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You should consider setting up a branded store since you have the trademark and are starting to promote on Amazon. You may also want to consider other marketplaces that have global audiences such as Etsy, Ebay, Storenvy.

You may also want to consider adding them to the big marketplaces like Cafepress, Zazzle, Spreadshirt as they have very large audiences.


----------

